# enregistrer une page web avec safari



## derennes (21 Décembre 2004)

bjour à tous!
un probleme simple en apparence!..les pages web que j'enregistre avec safari,en html donc,puisqu'il y a pas d'autre choix,quand je les rouvre,une fois déconnecté, n'affichent pas les images!
c'est embétant pour les turoriels notamment! et je vous parle pas de les graver!
y'a un moyen pour remédier a cela?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bjour à tous!
> un probleme simple en apparence!..les pages web que j'enregistre avec safari,en html donc,puisqu'il y a pas d'autre choix,quand je les rouvre,une fois déconnecté, n'affichent pas les images!
> c'est embétant pour les turoriels notamment! et je vous parle pas de les graver!
> y'a un moyen pour remédier a cela?


 Le plus simple est de les sauvegarder en PDF. Tu fais "imprimer" et ensuite "enregistrer comme PDF"


----------



## al02 (21 Décembre 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bjour à tous!
> un probleme simple en apparence!..les pages web que j'enregistre avec safari,en html donc,puisqu'il y a pas d'autre choix,quand je les rouvre,une fois déconnecté, n'affichent pas les images!
> c'est embétant pour les turoriels notamment! et je vous parle pas de les graver!
> y'a un moyen pour remédier a cela?




Bonjour,

En utilisant Camino ou FireFox, en faisant :

*Fichier, *
*enregistrer sous*, 

on crée fichier html associé à un dossier contenant tous les éléments nécessaires à l'affichage ultérieur.


----------



## al02 (21 Décembre 2004)

Il y a aussi la solution d'utiliser un aspirateur de site.

Voir ce fil que tu connais :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=71451


----------



## VKTH (21 Décembre 2004)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> En utilisant Camino ou FireFox, en faisant :
> 
> ...



C'est dommage qu'on puisse pas le faire sous Safari ! A part le format PDF.


----------



## derennes (21 Décembre 2004)

merci pour toutes vos réponses !
al02>ouais lol mais l'aspirateur de site j'ai arreté ,c'est trop long,pesant
et ca rapporte pas grand chose quand tu veux enregistrer des pages a la volée que tu trouves en divers sites sur le web!
c'est chiant! j'vais devoir me mettre a firefox,moi qui suis pourtant un inconditionnel de safari!!!
l'ennui avec le pdf c'est que la manip est pas pratique! il faut faire pomme p,avec chez moi un petit delai de lantence,puis enregistrer en tant que pdf .
je regarde sur le tracker si y'a pas un soft de customisation de safari qui permet de faire ça mais visiblement,non!


----------

